# 2015 Official Florida Football thread



## Unicoidawg (Jun 17, 2015)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## Amoo (Jun 18, 2015)

Request permission to use this as the UF/MSU thread as I continue my mission to convert all UF fans into fans of a real Bulldog team?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 19, 2015)

Amoo said:


> Request permission to use this as the UF/MSU thread as I continue my mission to convert all UF fans into fans of a real Bulldog team?



UF discussion only.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 19, 2015)

Softball champs, doing well in the CWS, and we beat Jawga with one of our worst teams in decades. 
Things could be better, but we're not that bad off.


----------



## walukabuck (Jun 19, 2015)

All is well. Probably a couple years away in football but the necessary change has been made and the forward pass may be reimplemented into the playbook.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 26, 2015)

Love me some gators!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## walukabuck (Jun 27, 2015)

Good to see there are friendlies deep behind enemy lines.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 3, 2015)

walukabuck said:


> Good to see there are friendlies deep behind enemy lines.


I proudly represent my gator nation and tho i may live in dawg country i do not bow down or mutter those words EVER


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 3, 2015)

Bump! Cause.. GO GATORS!!


----------



## bullgator (Jul 3, 2015)

Chomp chomp


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## walukabuck (Jul 28, 2015)

Thinking about buying one of the three game packages they're offering this year. Should be able to work it around deer hunting. Plenty of good seats still available. Reckon it's the effects of four years of Muschamp.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 30, 2015)

How optimistic are y'all about McElwain?  

What is your expectations for this season and long term?


----------



## walukabuck (Jul 30, 2015)

Lurker said:


> How optimistic are y'all about McElwain?
> 
> What is your expectations for this season and long term?



I think he'll do well if given time. He has inherited an absolute mess. Maybe 7 or 8 wins this year is realistic.


----------



## bullgator (Jul 30, 2015)

Not expecting much at all. A .500 season is about all I expect. Regardless of what Muschump or anyone else says, I really believe he left the cupboard bare and we're in a 2-3 rebuilding phase. I'm really going to be interested in seeing what coach Mac can do with a full year on the recruiting cycle. He closed well last year to get to 20th and would love to see us back in the top 10 in recruiting.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 31, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Not expecting much at all. A .500 season is about all I expect. Regardless of what Muschump or anyone else says, I really believe he left the cupboard bare and we're in a 2-3 rebuilding phase. I'm really going to be interested in seeing what coach Mac can do with a full year on the recruiting cycle. He closed well last year to get to 20th and would love to see us back in the top 10 in recruiting.



Only thing that scares me with Mac is his resume.  That resume looks an awful lot like Al Golden.  Difference is, Mac has the support of a school with the resources and the will to get back to the top.


----------



## walukabuck (Aug 8, 2015)

Alright you crazy lizards. Grier or Harris? What say you?


----------



## bullgator (Aug 9, 2015)

walukabuck said:


> Alright you crazy lizards. Grier or Harris? What say you?



First off, I'll let the guys who get paid the big bucks to make that decision do so. It seems that if we're going to put in an offence that uses a running QB, then Harris is your man. If we go more pocket/pro then the taller Grier has the advantage. 
They say they've been neck and neck this summer. 
Grier has bulked up since last year, which is good since our line is thin. 
One final thought, Harris is a team favorite and the switch from Driskel was really pushed by a good portion of the players. I don't know how that is playing out this year with Grier in the mix.


----------



## walukabuck (Aug 9, 2015)

Wasn't particularly impressed by Treon but having not seen Grier play I can't really say who is better. I would hope Grier is better, otherwise I don't feel very good about things.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 9, 2015)

Yep, I'm right there with ya. I really think both of them may just be holding down the fort until we can get this team rebuilt....... Including QB.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2015)

I liked McElwain a lot. I think you'll find that he will use what he considers the strength of the offense( whether it be rushing or passing) until the defense stops it for several series. If i had one criticism to make, it would be that he absolutely loves blocking Tight Ends and passed to them rarely. Which is why it was so successful when he DID call for a TE pass!


----------



## bullgator (Aug 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I liked McElwain a lot. I think you'll find that he will use what he considers the strength of the offense( whether it be rushing or passing) until the defense stops it for several series. If i had one criticism to make, it would be that he absolutely loves blocking Tight Ends and passed to them rarely. Which is why it was so successful when he DID call for a TE pass!



I hope your right. We can't afford to go further down or even sideways much longer, and there's really no excuse if we can get our recruiting back on track. But that's the funny thing, you really need to have success on the field to boost your recruiting. It's a great cycle when you have it going but a bear to get back when that cycle is broken


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 3, 2015)

Alright. Treon to start, not too sure if that really means anything or not, gotta be better than last few years anyway. Only one way up from rock bottom.


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 8, 2015)

Pleasantly surprised with how they looked. Not sure how much had to do with the poor opponent. ECU will be a good test this week. I'll be there.


----------



## chadair (Sep 8, 2015)

both qb's looked good. but I believe Grier is the future.
was very pleased with the lack of penalties!


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 13, 2015)

Looked very Muschampian last night.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 13, 2015)

walukabuck said:


> Looked very Muschampian last night.



Yep, unfortunately his fingerprint is still on this team.


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

I love my gators but geez they need to step it up! that was WAY TO CLOSE!! i think im harder on the gators than McElwain is hahaha We can do it this year but not playing like a high school team


----------



## duckbill (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm leaving my expectations low.  Mainly because Muskrat left us decimated.  I'm excited to see what coach Mac will do, but it's gonna take 2-3 years. Last week's game did look reminiscent of last year (undisciplined).  Hopefully he can fix that.
I like Grier best, but not sure the players are going to throw their support behind him.  
The next two games will tell us everything we need to know in terms of what kind of season we will have.

GO GATORS!


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 15, 2015)

I got to thinking as I was walking out of the stadium the other night, that I had sat through losses that were less frustrating than that. I still think Mcelwain will get them straight but it will be a several year process.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 15, 2015)

So about the tackling your own team in that game, has anyone given any consideration that that player may have been shaving points for one reason or another. Not talking trash I would wonder the same thing if it happened to my team?.?.?.


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

Russdaddy said:


> So about the tackling your own team in that game, has anyone given any consideration that that player may have been shaving points for one reason or another. Not talking trash I would wonder the same thing if it happened to my team?.?.?.



Hard to say why he did that...


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 15, 2015)

I think he just wanted to get his teammate on the ground before he did something stupid like fumble it back to the other guys. The way things were going,I could see it happening.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 15, 2015)

I was all ready to figure in a loss to Kentucky this week. But after seeing how Coach Mac was fuming after the game, I'm guessing its going to be all business this week at practice!. I'm expecting a "take care of business" game this week.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 16, 2015)

Most of the players involved have said that it was a heat of the moment, get down and preserve the win situation. I would have rather seen that than have the lineman get caught from behind and have the ball stripped. It was an U-G-L-Y win, but a win.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 16, 2015)

And with the penalties and turnovers and such, I seriously doubt it will be a fun week of practice.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 19, 2015)

This Kentucky game worries me.


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 23, 2015)

Treon and Tabor suspended for Tennessee. Boys can't lay off the weed. About tired of Treon and his off field issues, Not to mention, he doesn't impress me much as a QB. Time to take his act to Tally.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 23, 2015)

Glad coach Mac is dealing with it and not sweeping it under the rug.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2015)

What's yalls  thought on the game this week?  I know yalls offense ain't much,  but yalls defense is still loaded with NFL talent. I think it's going to be a low scoring defensive battle like last year's game. I'm pretty sure yall will put 8 in the box,  bring pressure and force us to throw


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 24, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's yalls  thought on the game this week?  I know yalls offense ain't much,  but yalls defense is still loaded with NFL talent. I think it's going to be a low scoring defensive battle like last year's game. I'm pretty sure yall will put 8 in the box,  bring pressure and force us to throw



Florida's defense is going to have to dang near pitch a shutout. If Tennessee can score 20 they will win. Florida is just not capable of scoring enough right now. I like Tennessee's chances of breaking the streak.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 24, 2015)

I agree and don't think we have quite as good a defense as last year.


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 26, 2015)

How about that. Miracles do happen


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 26, 2015)

Whenever y'all get tired of coach Mac, Bama will take him back.

Congrats on the win and getting a good coach.


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 27, 2015)

First time there has been real excitement in Hogtown in 7 years. Not national contenders yet but finally seeing light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2015)

Kudos to the Gators. I didn't think ya'll had it in you but when it got down to it ya'll got it done against a better team and you looked good doing it. 5 for 5 on 4th down ain't too shabby!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 5, 2015)

OK GatorNation. What's the feeling so far?....a couple lucky wins by inspired play or are we really a pretty good football team?


----------



## chadair (Oct 5, 2015)

bullgator said:


> OK GatorNation. What's the feeling so far?....a couple lucky wins by inspired play or are we really a pretty good football team?



I'm afraid of the emotional let down goin into Mizzou. But very impressed  with Coach Mac and his coachin staff. 3 freshmen offensive linemen and they were exposed the weeks before, and not sure what they got across for the OL Miss game, but I hope that message keeps goin! Coach Collins has made a very good defense even better!!
I don't see us competing for the SEC title just yet, but very happy for our future


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 5, 2015)

Like I said in another thread. The next 3 games will tell the tale on how well Coach McElwain keeps these kids grounded. It will be awful easy for them to get big head after destroying the #3 team in the country and then turn around and lay an egg. I think LSU plays into our strength which is the run D, but that game is at LSU, and it ain't easy getting out of there with a W. Mizz could be a letdown game and it could also be the proverbial trap game at the same time. And it's on the road too.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 5, 2015)

Well one thing that has me feeling good about the Mizzou game (oh crap I jinxed us ), is last years game and the payback we owe them. I hope they use that game as motivation.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 6, 2015)

I felt a lot better about this game when Mauk was going to be starting, but with him suspended and the unknown freshman Lock, who played well against SC last week, I'm a little worried.

I'm also worried about the fact we have played to our competition each week.  It's easy to get the kids up when you're playing a Top 5 team at the swamp.  It's a whole different ballgame to roll into a struggling Mizzou after a big win and play with the same emotion.

If we can find a way to get Grier the flu every week for the rest of his career we're set.

All that said, 2 freshman quarterbacks battling it out so Lord only knows how things will play out.  I'm thinking our Defense should give their Freshman fits and if we call the dink and dunk pass game against Mizzou this week like we did last week we should be okay.

My expectations have changed slightly, but I still think we lose to LSU, and both UGA and FSU game will be a toss up.  Either way even at 9-3 I would be happy with this season as long as we keep seeing progress.  I was expecting 8-4 coming into the year, so if we better that, I'll be happy.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 6, 2015)

Before the season I posted 6-6 expectations . If we go 9-3 and land some top recruits, I think we'll be a head of schedule.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 19, 2015)

Ttt.......GoGatorNation


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 25, 2015)

Good awesome post FSU loss morning. Big week this week. winner in JAX will have inside track to Atlanta. This will possibly determine whether or not I go to the company Christmas party being as they scheduled it the same time as the SEC title game.


----------

